
Ask HN: Where are the hacker zines and websites? - throwaway4534
In true 80&#x27;s and 90&#x27;s fashion. Is there anything out there these days?
======
jgome
Not sure about "80's and 90's" zines, but PoC||GTFO is a really good one.

